# The first PlayStation 5 game has been dumped, includes possible tease for Mariko Switch units



## atoxique (Nov 22, 2020)

I wonder if those dumps would even work when the PS5 is inevitably hacked. I imagine they just put the game discs into their PC's UHD Blu-ray drive and dumped it with ImgBurn or something similar, so all they have is the raw data from an encrypted disc. Without a way to decrypt them, those dumps are useless even just for poking around to see what ~hidden files~ they might have!


----------



## masagrator (Nov 22, 2020)

Chary said:


> in the form of a mariko_bek and mariko_kek key/hash. As to what this means or if it's significant for Switch hacking


It's not. They were dumped months ago (but iirc they were not made public except for hashes).

But they may tease that they have different way to dump it than we know of. Time will tell.

Well, they also dumped many xbox one games and they stopped because noone cracked console eventuallly.


----------



## lordelan (Nov 22, 2020)

atoxique said:


> I wonder if those dumps would even work when the PS5 is inevitably hacked. I imagine they just put the game discs into their PC's UHD Blu-ray drive and dumped it with ImgBurn or something similar, so all they have is the raw data from an encrypted disc. Without a way to decrypt them, those dumps are useless even just for poking around to see what ~hidden files~ they might have!


They have gained a fair amount of fame in the scene so I would assume, if they claim to have dumps, they are already encrypted. Would be pretty pointless otherwise.
Coming to think of it, their Switch dumps were working as soon as SX OS came out so they were legit.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 22, 2020)

Exciting news as always. I jus st hope PS5 hacker's sit on their hacks for as long as possible, so the least amount of hacks get patched, and the most games are playable.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 22, 2020)

Now, if BigBlueBox releases this potential exploit, will they get attacked by the Big N? 

That is the question.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 22, 2020)

atoxique said:


> I wonder if those dumps would even work when the PS5 is inevitably hacked. I imagine they just put the game discs into their PC's UHD Blu-ray drive and dumped it with ImgBurn or something similar, so all they have is the raw data from an encrypted disc. Without a way to decrypt them, those dumps are useless even just for poking around to see what ~hidden files~ they might have!


It's not the raw data, you can explore contents including extracting the PS5 update pkg.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 22, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Now, if BigBlueBox releases this potential exploit, will they get attacked by the Big N?
> 
> That is the question.



Not as long as they keep their anonymity. But they're likely not in Sweden or China, so who knows how protected they really are.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



subcon959 said:


> It's not the raw data, you can explore contents including extracting the PS5 update pkg.


That's promising, possibly compromising an update file to install CFW patches and owning the machine would be sweet. I never understood why they allow external USB firmware updates on the PS 3/4/5 to begin with. Seems like a huge security risk to me.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 22, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Not as long as they keep their anonymity.


if it's posted about in here you can forget about that!


----------



## Jayro (Nov 22, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> if it's posted about in here you can forget about that!


Do YOU know where they live or who they are? I doubt you even care honestly, but it's hard to track people down online.


----------



## grabman (Nov 22, 2020)

yo bigbluebox is legit i guess this is hacked in private...wow


----------



## teamlocust (Nov 22, 2020)

Mariko hacked? Without sx core??


----------



## MiiJack (Nov 22, 2020)

Lemme uh... rip my Blu-ray disk and say that uh... I dumped it first.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 22, 2020)

Why we cant play backups via blu ray disk yet? I would like to use empty blu ray discs again hehe burn them with their updates and dlsc put them in disc albums hehe


----------



## drfunkenstein2k (Nov 22, 2020)

wow you guys stole my news hehe


----------



## MeAndHax (Nov 22, 2020)

Is this actually anything exiting? I mean SciresM had dumped both of these keys back in June with the help of SX modchip


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 22, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Now, if BigBlueBox releases this potential exploit, will they get attacked by the Big N?
> 
> That is the question.





Only if they don't leave a digital shadow behind Nintendo can only sue a ghost. It's no coincidence that none of the release groups use social media (well some use reddit but that's their choice)


----------



## MeAndHax (Nov 22, 2020)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Only if they don't leave a digital shadow behind Nintendo can only sue a ghost. It's no coincidence that none of the release groups use social media (well some use reddit but that's their choice)


I still don’t understand where they upload or where people get the information about a new release from this group; can someone clarify this for me without naming the download sites directly?


----------



## cearp (Nov 22, 2020)

From what I remember, ps3 and ps4 games were both 'dumped' earl, but we waited ages to actually hack the console. and those early rips weren't very useful, I assumed they just ripped the disk with a computer.
but, still, nice to see!


----------



## drfunkenstein2k (Nov 22, 2020)

MeAndHax said:


> I still don’t understand where they upload or where people get the information about a new release from this group; can someone clarify this for me without naming the download sites directly?


are you serious..... let me explain the piracy pyramid ..... the scene releases then it is trickled down to p2p and forums and so on.....
go to any site that leeches scene and you can find this releases.... even on google


----------



## proffk (Nov 22, 2020)

If PS5 ever gets hack the scene will be like the PS4 scene.


----------



## yaykittykitty (Nov 22, 2020)

Hopefully there will be hacks, I would love to run custom software or firmware on a ps5

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



proffk said:


> If PS5 ever gets hack the scene will be like the PS4 scene.


I hope not, the PS4 hack scene was slow compared to the ps3 hacking scene


----------



## Teletron1 (Nov 22, 2020)

As long as the drive isn’t encrypted shouldn’t have been a problem ,the only thing I see is network checks and banning ,the system you have to move data constantly 

If they have Switch then 2021 means Triforce alliance is back in effect good for them for teaming up to keep the other big Corps out of the circle

things are about to get interesting in the gaming world


----------



## Tony_93 (Nov 22, 2020)

Jayro said:


> That's promising, possibly compromising an update file to install CFW patches and owning the machine would be sweet. I never understood why they allow external USB firmware updates on the PS 3/4/5 to begin with. Seems like a huge security risk to me.


 Using USB to install updates is not any riskier than having OTA updates. The PS Vita is the clear example of this when 3.60 was the only exploitable firmware and the latest firmware was 3.63. Theflow released a proxy server that tricked the system into thinking it was downloading the 3.60 update from the Playstation servers themselves. Since the update was legit the system installed it with no issues. If the update were to be compromised the system would have refused to install over wifi.

Feeding the update via USB/OTA makes no difference. If the system security is already compromised the way updating the system works makes no difference.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 22, 2020)

PS5 game dumps are nice, but nothing overly special. As noted in this thread, games have been dumped for consoles before they've been hacked plenty of times, so this is more just a "oh neat" thing than a "OMG H4X0RZ INCOMING" kind of thing.

Still, nice to see nothing has overly changed in terms of making game dumps.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Nov 22, 2020)

Never underestimate BigBlueBox...... if they told it is, it is.


----------



## ombus (Nov 22, 2020)

Here still hoping christmas brings santa to ps4 7.02 or come january i update.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Nov 22, 2020)

MeAndHax said:


> I still don’t understand where they upload or where people get the information about a new release from this group; can someone clarify this for me without naming the download sites directly?


In the past, most of the scene stuff was uploaded to private FTP servers where scene members had access to. Idk how many of them are left.


----------



## PatrickD85 (Nov 22, 2020)

PSD5; That did not take long now did id.
As for Mariko ... still going with what SciresM said quite a while back; I'll doubt we weill see a software mod for Mariko.


----------



## eriol33 (Nov 22, 2020)

Those guys must be crazy geniuses. Here I am still struggling with the concept of OOP


----------



## raxadian (Nov 22, 2020)

atoxique said:


> I wonder if those dumps would even work when the PS5 is inevitably hacked. I imagine they just put the game discs into their PC's UHD Blu-ray drive and dumped it with ImgBurn or something similar, so all they have is the raw data from an encrypted disc. Without a way to decrypt them, those dumps are useless even just for poking around to see what ~hidden files~ they might have!



Well, to be useful the data needs to be decrypted.  And even then it may contain errors and not be usable at all.  

This is more a "Look at me!" move that anything else.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Nov 22, 2020)

maybe, one day, we can prove the PS3 is hard to emulate.


----------



## Keylogger (Nov 22, 2020)

That means that ps5 dumps will run on Mariko switche


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Nov 22, 2020)

Anyone can dump the mariko keys currently, it's nothing too special.


----------



## TheGodMauro (Nov 22, 2020)

Here's hoping the PS5 scene isn't anywhere near as stagnant as the PS4, but if this past gen is anything to go by, I think we all know how things will sadly turn out.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 22, 2020)

TheGodMauro said:


> Here's hoping the PS5 scene isn't anywhere near as stagnant as the PS4, but if this past gen is anything to go by, I think we all know how things will sadly turn out.


Yeah, the PS4 would be a really kickass Linux machine if it was pwned properly.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 22, 2020)

Maybe there won't even be a PS5 scene.. who knows.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 22, 2020)

This makes you wonder about SciresM quote that there will *never *be software hax for Mariko Switch consoles. Out of everyone on the planet you'd figure a hacker would know saying "never" is a bad idea.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Nov 22, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> This makes you wonder about SciresM quote that there will *never *be software hax for Mariko Switch consoles. Out of everyone on the planet you'd figure a hacker would know saying "never" is a bad idea.


These keys are dumpable by anyone with the gateway modchip, it means nothing.
I'm honestly surprised it took this long for someone to publicly post them.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2020)

PS5 games dumped!? Wow, that was quick!
Now crack the firmware and write a emulator/hypervisor for PC!


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 22, 2020)

Are the games readable without them in the system?
If they are not, cool stuff. If they are, then, it was "just" a way to read the file system from a disk.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 22, 2020)

But will there be spiders in the console?


----------



## wurstpistole (Nov 22, 2020)

Reminds me of those first PS3 dumps which later, when it eventually got hacked, weren't usable and everything had to be redumped.


----------



## zebrone (Nov 22, 2020)

I dont hope for nothing for PS5 scene.
Its too early.
And in the meantime the PS4 scene is stucked!!


----------



## badpix11 (Nov 22, 2020)

PS5 Emulator on Mariko Switch confirmed?


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Nov 22, 2020)

_KERNEL EXPLOIT ETA WEN_


----------



## fvig2001 (Nov 22, 2020)

Can't wait for these to be playable in 5 years.


----------



## Moon164 (Nov 23, 2020)

Wow, the people are really fast, I think it's funny how this can have information about the Switch.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 23, 2020)

I know,this is an Hacking Community....

But I do not like this News....no,really not.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 23, 2020)

seeing as SX core/lite is scarce now a semi softmod or scematics for a diy chip like openxenium would be great


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 23, 2020)

MeAndHax said:


> I still don’t understand where they upload or where people get the information about a new release from this group; can someone clarify this for me without naming the download sites directly?



Hacks are distributed with few elite "scene" users to test it...once confirmed it's distributed on premium invite only sources....or mirrored to hundreds of file hosting services...with that in mind, it's almost impossible to discover who the "dumper" is...and it should stay that way.

ergo: the identity of the "scene" is still anonymous.  As I said, there are a few (_"Empress"; the legendary badass who cracked RDR2_) that use Reddit and I feel that is dangerous should the feds get involved and attempt to identify them.   I already told her it's not smart but perhaps she is in another country where copyright laws are non-existent


----------



## nero99 (Nov 23, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> seeing as SX core/lite is scarce now a semi softmod or scematics for a diy chip like openxenium would be great


sx core and lite aren't "scarce". You can find them very well in stock on aliexpress.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 23, 2020)

yaykittykitty said:


> Hopefully there will be hacks, I would love to run custom software or firmware on a ps5
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


there really is not much difference really
the PS3 scene was not all that either 
couldn't even get a N64 emulator running  on it   
right now we can get better homebrew on a PS4
even though it's not fully exploited and  can  run linux with actual GPU support
i wonder what could be done if    PS5 was hacked to that degree


----------



## Centrix (Nov 23, 2020)

Are the Mariko Switches the Switche Lites and version 2 Switches? I'm not sure I understand what a 'Mariko' Switch is lol


----------



## fvig2001 (Nov 23, 2020)

Centrix said:


> Are the Mariko Switches the Switche Lites and version 2 Switches? I'm not sure I understand what a 'Mariko' Switch is lol


Yeah the V2 and Lites use the newer Mariko chip.
While V1 and patched use the Erista.


----------



## TrendingNews (Nov 23, 2020)

MaxToTheMax said:


> maybe, one day, we can prove the PS3 is hard to emulate.



The RPCS3 devs say otherwise.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wurstpistole said:


> Reminds me of those first PS3 dumps which later, when it eventually got hacked, weren't usable and everything had to be redumped.



Removing the drm is going to have to be done either way.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Nov 23, 2020)

TrendingNews said:


> The RPCS3 devs say otherwise.


Let's be honest, RPCS3 is amazing. I have a laptop with a 1050TI and it ran Kingdom Hearts 2 at 60 fps with an upscale. Sony could never emulate (ha) the efficiency that those huge brain 5heads have achieved.


----------



## TrendingNews (Nov 23, 2020)

MaxToTheMax said:


> Let's be honest, RPCS3 is amazing. I have a laptop with a 1050TI and it ran Kingdom Hearts 2 at 60 fps with an upscale. Sony could never emulate (ha) the efficiency that those huge brain 5heads have achieved.



Speaking of Sony not being able to do emulation correctly. Did you know Sony hired some PCSX2 devs to make ps2 games run on the ps3?


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Nov 23, 2020)

TrendingNews said:


> Speaking of Sony not being able to do emulation correctly. Did you know Sony hired some PCSX2 devs to make ps2 games run on the ps3?


I read about that! I hope that they did some good work because boy has PS2 on PS4 sucked lol


----------



## yaykittykitty (Nov 23, 2020)

weatMod said:


> there really is not much difference really
> the PS3 scene was not all that either
> couldn't even get a N64 emulator running  on it
> right now we can get better homebrew on a PS4
> ...


We could run mod menus on ps3 for games like gta


----------



## HideoKojima (Nov 23, 2020)

Spiderman is 105 GB!! I think the console was launched ahead of it's time, most of people don't have as fast internet to download this swiftly, especially with PS5 downloads getting stuck and requiring console reset !!


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 23, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Spiderman is 105 GB!! I think the console was launched ahead of it's time, most of people don't have as fast internet to download this swiftly, especially with PS5 downloads getting stuck and requiring console reset !!



Sony download speeds never were amazing, but this kind of error seems to be easily fixable.

Edit: Sony stated that file sizes would be considereble small on PS5. What is happening? They will implement this as time goes?


----------



## goncalodoom (Nov 23, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Spiderman is 105 GB!! I think the console was launched ahead of it's time, most of people don't have as fast internet to download this swiftly, especially with PS5 downloads getting stuck and requiring console reset !!


Fake news, MIles Morales is 38.96GB while the remastered is 70GB.


----------



## HideoKojima (Nov 23, 2020)

goncalodoom said:


> Fake news, MIles Morales is 38.96GB while the remastered is 70GB.



And how big is the Ultimate edition, before saying fake news do your research kiddo


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 23, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Spiderman is 105 GB!! I think the console was launched ahead of it's time, most of people don't have as fast internet to download this swiftly, especially with PS5 downloads getting stuck and requiring console reset !!


In America that is probably true but most of Europe and Japan has fast Internet.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 23, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Now, if BigBlueBox releases this potential exploit, will they get attacked by the Big N?
> 
> That is the question.



Highly unlikely. When have you ever seen a scene group release their secret methods? All they ever do is drip feed us the results of their methods.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Nov 23, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Highly unlikely. When have you ever seen a scene group release their secret methods? All they ever do is drip feed us the results of their methods.


They did the same thing Scires did, so meh.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 23, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> They did the same thing Scires did, so meh.


They've always been feeding us keys for the Switch, and before that, the Wii U. But they never released any software or exploits, just some SDK stuff. I don't expect them to start now.
Your signature is perfect right now, BTW.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Nov 23, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> They've always been feeding us keys for the Switch, and before that, the Wii U. But they never released any software or exploits, just some SDK stuff. I don't expect them to start now.
> Your signature is perfect right now, BTW.


I'm aware.
I'm saying they did the same thing Scires did to get those keys (abuse a Nvidia crypto issue to run your own payload with the modchip that bruteforces the keys from the security engine using the partial keyslot overwrite attack). So they don't have anything exploit wise.

Heh.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Nov 23, 2020)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Hacks are distributed with few elite "scene" users to test it...once confirmed it's distributed on premium invite only sources....or mirrored to hundreds of file hosting services...with that in mind, it's almost impossible to discover who the "dumper" is...and it should stay that way.
> 
> ergo: the identity of the "scene" is still anonymous.  As I said, there are a few (_"Empress"; the legendary badass who cracked RDR2_) that use Reddit and I feel that is dangerous should the feds get involved and attempt to identify them.   I already told her it's not smart but perhaps she is in another country where copyright laws are non-existent


Same was said for Voksi (Bulgaria) as well as the whole "EX-YU" countries and others from Central - Southeast Europe which are considered "Piracy Heaven" BUT even if you can torrent 24/7, use IPTV and sell them and all that stuff without any protection, without any VPN etc IN OPEN and even advertise it anywhere (real life and online) because no one cares about piracy really. BUT sometimes in special occasions they actually punish some individuals for doing "bad" stuff like recently one "IPTV" seller from Hungary and Voksi from Bulgaria, those behind "github" like Rojkosto from Serbia are safe.......  so, basically if a big "company" is loud enough, you are screwed even there.

But for "normal" ppl who just pirate stuff, you are safe and sound with piracy.....


----------



## Centrix (Nov 23, 2020)

fvig2001 said:


> Yeah the V2 and Lites use the newer Mariko chip.
> While V1 and patched use the Erista.



So this could be great news then for us lite owners? I hope so. I'd love to softmod my Switch Lite


----------



## deSSy2724 (Nov 23, 2020)

TrendingNews said:


> Speaking of Sony not being able to do emulation correctly. Did you know Sony hired some PCSX2 devs to make ps2 games run on the ps3?



And Sony used an open source emulator for their PS Classics, right?

And Sony allowed TheFlow to release a kernel exploit 7.02

Strange..... Sony doing/allowing it, and now look at Nintendo, for a little fan-made patch they go crazy over it.


----------



## HideoKojima (Nov 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> In America that is probably true but most of Europe and Japan has fast Internet.





deSSy2724 said:


> And Sony used an open source emulator for their PS Classics, right?
> 
> And Sony allowed TheFlow to release a kernel exploit 7.02
> 
> Strange..... Sony doing/allowing it, and now look at Nintendo, for a little fan-made patch they go crazy over it.


Probably it's more financially beneficial for Sony, maybe hacking results in more console sales (old gen) or the whole lawsuit thing is costly.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 23, 2020)

TrendingNews said:


> The RPCS3 devs say otherwise.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


 he/she means on the ps5 if ps3 is emulatable or maybe sony is too lazy not to do it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shalashaska98 said:


> Probably it's more financially beneficial for Sony, maybe hacking results in more console sales (old gen) or the whole lawsuit thing is costly.



nah they relize it's inevtiable why fight a losing battle? XB1 (and probably series X/S) never got hacked probably cause MS knew enabling a devkit mode would prevent hacking


----------



## deSSy2724 (Nov 23, 2020)

PS4 had PS2 support, no reason for PS5 to not support atleast PS2 games. Also, DualSense controller works on PS3, but not on PS4 (only trough remote play when you stream your PS5 games on PS4).......... what the hek are they doing?

BTW Steam controller supports PS5 controller since couple of days ago and no Vita remote play for PS5, the way how it is supported on both PS3 and PS4?


----------



## Goku1992A (Nov 23, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> Maybe there won't even be a PS5 scene.. who knows.



I strongly doubt it. Let's just say there is a hard mod similar to SXOS Core they will basically sue every reseller that is in their way. No disrespect to devs but they kind of do things backwards. I would wait a long period of time of actually hacking the unit and release it at EOL versus doing something a week after launch. All Sony is going to do is throw their fancy EULA and firmware updates and apply pressure, Similar how Nintendo is doing I haven't really heard from Atmosphere nor SXOS in a while.


----------



## RedHunter (Nov 24, 2020)

Tbh the gamepass on Xbox killed any reason to pirate games for me, especially in the future with all Bethesda games. 
Who's going to pay 80$ for a game or spend time with cfw and stuff risking a ban when you can play for a ridiculous price now.
Sony must do something like that too because people aren't stupid.


----------



## Quarions (Nov 24, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Well micro sd cards are as old as blu ray discs and we still use them you idiot hehe
> 
> Sony and Microsoft are still using blu ray.
> 
> Yes my name is Mohammed the number one name in the world. Ok bastard child? hehe.



Yeah looking at your intellectual level there is no doubt in that ^^


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 24, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Spiderman is 105 GB!! I think the console was launched ahead of it's time, most of people don't have as fast internet to download this swiftly, especially with PS5 downloads getting stuck and requiring console reset !!



105gb really isn't that much nowadays, and this is coming from someone in a beach town with 15k people in Brazil. 
I pay $16 USD for 100mbps with no data cap. CoD: Warzone takes about 2 hours to download here, and that game is massive.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2020)

lordelan said:


> They have gained a fair amount of fame in the scene so I would assume, if they claim to have dumps, they are already encrypted. Would be pretty pointless otherwise.
> Coming to think of it, their Switch dumps were working as soon as SX OS came out so they were legit.


They're legitimate, they posted the 3DS' developer CIA installer decrypted VERY early on in the scene's lifespan, back when all we knew was how to backup the NAND via a hardware mod. A lot of what was figured out about the 3DS's internal workings after the homebrew scene got started is based in some part on the CIA installer's CIA. If they say those are the keys for Mariko-based Switches, I'll believe it. (obviously not "*redacted*", I've seen the keys they posted already and they're about the right format.)


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 25, 2020)

I cant wait to hack my second ps5 digital version:-) 

If not I might buy another xbox series x because it is already hackable with dev account.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 25, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Not as long as they keep their anonymity. But they're likely not in Sweden or China, so who knows how protected they really are.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The update files are not exploitable because of digital signatures. Basically they are little more than semi-proprietary zip files, so you can extract them, and poke around a little bit, but altering any of the data or even repacking the extracted files will ruin the signature and the console will not install it.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Nov 26, 2020)

Thelucario21 said:


> If they say those are the keys for Mariko-based Switches, I'll believe it. (obviously not "*redacted*", I've seen the keys they posted already and they're about the right format.)


They’re real, yeah.
The bek does correct decrypt retail mariko pk11.
And master keks derived using the mariko_kek and retail key sources from trustzone match the retail master keks I obtained by other means.
No dev keys though, which is lame.


----------



## konamicode89 (Nov 29, 2020)

Can’t wait for either the PS5 or the PS4 7.02 WebKit exploit to be released. Things are finally starting to look up in the homebrew scene. While the XSX does have legit means to run retroarch, I feel like the PS5 is going to have much more to offer in the end because of the exploit. Now to invest in big storage for those backups


----------



## ahan (Nov 30, 2020)

What is mariko_bek???


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Nov 30, 2020)

ahan said:


> What is mariko_bek???


boot encryption key.
It’s used for encrypting/decrypting Mariko’s package1 and bct.


----------



## theplumber (Nov 30, 2020)

konamicode89 said:


> Can’t wait for either the PS5 or the PS4 7.02 WebKit exploit to be released. Things are finally starting to look up in the homebrew scene. While the XSX does have legit means to run retroarch, I feel like the PS5 is going to have much more to offer in the end because of the exploit. Now to invest in big storage for those backups



Don't count on it.


----------



## konamicode89 (Nov 30, 2020)

theplumber said:


> Don't count on it.



I’m trying to be optimistic, sure the PS4 wasn’t met with much success, but they can change it for the better this time around. I’d love to hear your thoughts on why I shouldn’t count on it


----------



## ahan (Nov 30, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> boot encryption key.
> It’s used for encrypting/decrypting Mariko’s package1 and bct.


Could it mean that they've found a softmod?


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Nov 30, 2020)

ahan said:


> Could it mean that they've found a softmod?


It was dumped using the SX modchips, it means nothing.


----------



## Dominator211 (Dec 1, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Now, if BigBlueBox releases this potential exploit, will they get attacked by the Big N?
> 
> That is the question.



I see what you did and it made me laugh way too much


----------



## zeomax (Jan 9, 2021)

So have they released something Switch related or not?


----------



## Milenko (Jan 9, 2021)

zeomax said:


> So have they released something Switch related or not?





ZachyCatGames said:


> It was dumped using the SX modchips, it means nothing.


----------

